# ABT A23 Restoration Thread



## DirtyDurtch (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks to my thread here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2199333
I managed to find a beat up set.
They're absolutely horrible... Anybody intersted in seeing step by step as I go?
uhoh I just realized that was my 666th post.







I guess the project is doomed. oh crap








So anybody interested in that sort of action?
Here are some pics. I have to take more...
























_Modified by DirtyDurtch at 1:33 AM 10-3-2005_

_Modified by DirtyDurtch at 9:16 AM 10-3-2005_

_Modified by DirtyDurtch at 12:33 AM 10-4-2005_


_Modified by DirtyDurtch at 12:34 AM 10-4-2005_


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

*Re: ABT A23 Restoration Thread (DirtyDurtch)*

Of course we are!


----------



## DirtyDurtch (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: ABT A23 Restoration Thread (rex_racer)*

OK I'll take some "before" pics when I get home from work, and post them up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also if anybody has mint a23 centercaps (doubtful) that would be a big help otherwise they're going to be under the knife too.

_Modified by DirtyDurtch at 9:14 AM 10-3-2005_


_Modified by DirtyDurtch at 9:17 AM 10-3-2005_


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: ABT A23 Restoration Thread (DirtyDurtch)*

I DO I DO I DO!!!! cant wait to see these redone!


----------



## DirtyDurtch (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: ABT A23 Restoration Thread (Dub-Lip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub-Lip* »_cant wait to see these redone!

lol me too.


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: ABT A23 Restoration Thread (DirtyDurtch)*

i miss these wheels already


----------



## DirtyDurtch (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: ABT A23 Restoration Thread (Dub-Lip)*

$350








dam bank hours. I wish i had a day off to work on these friggin things. lord knows this weekend is shot


----------



## DirtyDurtch (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: ABT A23 Restoration Thread (DirtyDurtch)*

sorry guys haven't had a chance to work on these at all. after show &go i'm gonna get crackin


----------



## vesvw (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: ABT A23 Restoration Thread (DirtyDurtch)*

I thought that the abt sportlines that I picked up looked bad. I am very interested in the progress seeing how my restoration is taking forever. The powdercoat is a pain to get off and the aluminum is pitted underneath.
Maybe you will find a better method than me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: ABT A23 Restoration Thread (vesvw)*

for powder coat i use aircraft paint stripper. works really good for me!


----------



## vesvw (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: ABT A23 Restoration Thread (Dub-Lip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub-Lip* »_for powder coat i use aircraft paint stripper. works really good for me!

Maybe I am not using enough cause it seems like the stripper is only getting through the top layer of the powdercoat. I ended up sandblasting.
Sorry DirtyDurtch, didn't mean to hijack your thread. Really just interested in your progress. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DirtyDurtch (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: ABT A23 Restoration Thread (vesvw)*

nah that's totally cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DirtyDurtch (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: ABT A23 Restoration Thread (DirtyDurtch)*

Ok I started by cutting off what's left of that tire there lol. And i sanded a bit to see how thick that black is and to see what's underneath that....silver and primer. very thick. I think i want to retain the original primer and paint over that. so I think i'm not going to use paint stripper for this so i don't destroy that primer coat.
Upon observing the damage I decided to just go ahead and order new caps from ams tomorrow. i know they'll be money but it'll make or break how they look in the end. The lips are deeply gouged but they CAN be sanded out and it will look fine, or i can tediously fill in somehow. we'll see about that... lol
Before I get into this I want to see what my fans think about color. I can't decide what I want to ultimately do with them...restore them to original silver finish so they look new/original or should I color match them to my white gti vr? painting them silver i can't lose and it'll look nice, but it'll look like i just bought them new and slapped them on. Should I color match them, paint the abt letters black near the lip? should i polish the abt letters near the lip? I know i'm going to do something original, i just don't know what. I want to make it noticeable but not too crazy. something like that so it doesn't look like i just ordered them new. any ideas?

_Modified by DirtyDurtch at 1:49 AM 10-11-2005_


_Modified by DirtyDurtch at 1:52 AM 10-11-2005_


----------



## vesvw (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: ABT A23 Restoration Thread (DirtyDurtch)*

I would say definatly don't paint them white. Uhg. It dosn't look good imo. Maybe it would thought. You never know. 
I am going to completely polish mine. They are an older model so they dont have the same type of lip as yours.
I am sure that whatever you decide to do will look money thought. ABT
wheels are where its at.


----------



## DirtyDurtch (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: ABT A23 Restoration Thread (vesvw)*

It won't look that bad IMO it will have a fully polished lip and polished center cap. only the spokes will be white. ehh...oh well i guess i will not paint them white. I'll just do silver and polish, and maybe some black accents here and there...


----------



## DirtyDurtch (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: ABT A23 Restoration Thread (DirtyDurtch)*

OK I couldn't help it, I went ahead and ordered the last set of A23 center caps from AMS "so they say". 200 clams for all 4. 

I just figured I'd order brand new caps so that it would be the finishing touch once they're done. I was worried the effed up caps wouldn't come out to my liking and decided to play it safe.








Of course when i ordered these things i just knew something would be wrong. number one, i didn't get the nifty abt tool to take the center caps off with that they said they'd throw in. i called them up and they said they'd send it. we'll see about that. Plus if you notice the new ones have only 5 screw holes and the engraving is different. oh well they're hot anyways and they fit perfect. 
















Haven't really done much work on them yet so far... 


_Modified by DirtyDurtch at 2:47 AM 10-21-2005_


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: ABT A23 Restoration Thread (DirtyDurtch)*

lookin good so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DirtyDurtch (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: ABT A23 Restoration Thread (Dub-Lip)*

thx rob







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grits 'n gravy (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: ABT A23 Restoration Thread (DirtyDurtch)*

Now mike no one likes a show off







looks awesome cant wait to see them finished


----------



## DirtyDurtch (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: ABT A23 Restoration Thread (C0rradoVR6)*

Now Chris, this thread was created purely informational and the mere notion that you presuppose I exhibited my procured personal effects on the internet to exacerbate the manifestated emotion of preeminent articles ostentatiously is unequivocal blasphemy. 
If I had succumbed to reviving Konig Toxxins this thread would not have deviated the least bit.
Furthermore, It would additionally be counterfactual to presume the intent of this thread is to expand my post count.








I Am not a show off










_Modified by DirtyDurtch at 4:47 PM 10-25-2005_


----------



## Grits 'n gravy (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: ABT A23 Restoration Thread (DirtyDurtch)*

smarta$$


----------



## DirtyDurtch (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: ABT A23 Restoration Thread (C0rradoVR6)*

i'm just kuidding around







i was maddd bored at work lol


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

beauties


----------



## mnorris3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Dirty - mass mail. I have the same cutting out and oil light probel as you describe on another post - have you fixed your issue? If so waht was the root casue? mail to [email protected] thanks in advance


----------



## DirtyDurtch (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: (mnorris3)*

email sent norris. don't post like this or you will be hated by the masses. just a word to the wise...


----------



## vitocorneleus (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (DirtyDurtch)*

Hey dude. Any progress lately?


----------



## DirtyDurtch (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: (vitocorneleus)*

haven't had time lately for any major progress. I've been searching alternative for painting rather than getting them painted or powdercoated because I don't want to spend any more money than i have to, plus this is supposed to be all done by me so that's what I'm shooting for. Everybody I know tells me to get them powdercoated but then this wouldn't really be DIY anymore, it's bad enough i bought new center caps, but I decided i'm going to restore the bad ones so I can have spares. 
I bought wurth silver rim paint and wurth clear from some internet order site and I tried it. results were awesome for the test painting and I didn't even sand much. I'm expecting results to be excellent. I'll try to post pics after work.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vesvw (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (DirtyDurtch)*

Here is a pic of one of my project wheels. I too havn't had much time to work on these. Most all of my time off has been going to getting a cabrio ready for paint and wedding plans. Anyways Im going fully polished on these babies. Oh yeah!


----------



## DirtyDurtch (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: (vesvw)*

Looks good so far that's a little too much bling for me or i'd be doing that too. mad props goes out for putting in crazy hours of rubbing paper around. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grits 'n gravy (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (vesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vesvw* »_Here is a pic of one of my project wheels. I too havn't had much time to work on these. Most all of my time off has been going to getting a cabrio ready for paint and wedding plans. Anyways Im going fully polished on these babies. Oh yeah!


i think i got the same shoes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mex gti (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: (C0rradoVR6)*

Fully polished?








Cant wait to see the outcome, i have noticed a lot of ABTness involved in your threads, wich i happen to love BTW.
Mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DirtyDurtch (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mex gti)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








there's something very familiar about that car


----------



## euroworks (Jul 15, 2003)

wheres the progress update us please


----------



## DirtyDurtch (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: (euroworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroworks* »_wheres the progress update us please

you god damn well know i haven't touched these in weeks. stop bothering me


----------



## DirtyDurtch (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: (DirtyDurtch)*

OK Everybody. Done with one of them. i started working on these about a month ago (almost a year since the last post) LOL but they should be done in a few weeks for H20









I'm at wyotech right now so it's tough to do in my dorm room.








































MONEY sHot
















I know they deserve better tires than this but money is tight, needed cash for the party spot in ocean city

















_Modified by DirtyDurtch at 9:52 PM 9-6-2006_

_Modified by DirtyDurtch at 9:55 PM 9-6-2006_


_Modified by DirtyDurtch at 9:56 PM 9-6-2006_


----------

